# Splinter Cell - No Thermal Vision



## Cmarr (Mar 7, 2005)

I have the pc version of Splinter Cell, I updated to the latest patch, and for some reason I have no option to switch to thermal vision, I press "2" and I can switch to night vision, but "3" is supposed to be thermal vision, but I can't even switch to it for some reason. It was fine not having it for the first few levels of the game, but now I'm a spot where I need it, and it is not even available. I even tried uninstalling and reinstalling the game again. No go. Anybody know what the problem is?


----------



## MosquitoMan (Jun 12, 2005)

Cmarr said:


> I have the pc version of Splinter Cell, I updated to the latest patch, and for some reason I have no option to switch to thermal vision, I press "2" and I can switch to night vision, but "3" is supposed to be thermal vision, but I can't even switch to it for some reason. It was fine not having it for the first few levels of the game, but now I'm a spot where I need it, and it is not even available. I even tried uninstalling and reinstalling the game again. No go. Anybody know what the problem is?


Maybe it was something with the patch. Read through the patch release notes.. it may have something about it in there.


----------



## Cmarr (Mar 7, 2005)

It's not the patch, I've tried it with and without the patch, the results are the same.


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you have the desired key bound to thermal vision?


----------



## Cmarr (Mar 7, 2005)

It's "3" which is default. If I have night vision on and I press "3" it just takes night vision off instead of switching to thermal.


----------



## Cmarr (Mar 7, 2005)

I just downloaded the boontygames trial version of the game. Thermal doesn't work in that either.


----------



## VelvetAmoeba (Jun 20, 2005)

You might not even have Thermal vision yet. If I recall, it was a long while before you got to use it in the original Splinter Cell.

What level are you at?


----------



## Cmarr (Mar 7, 2005)

You're right, I read somewhere else last night that you don't get it until the cia level, I wasn't there yet, I thought I needed it in it 2 level before that. So now I got the CIA level. I hit "3". BAM, BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH! lol, pretty ironic. I tried several times, but same result, I even turned everything down to low detail. What now? I have all of the latest drivers.


----------



## Cmarr (Mar 7, 2005)

The new nvidia drivers that were just released today fixed this problem. SWEET!


----------



## tundy (Jul 14, 2005)

i recently bought PC version of Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory and i have to say i'm amazed except for one detail
my nightvision is preset to "2" but whenever i press it, the vision screen comes up but i get just a bright white light... no nightvision :down: 
an anyone please help me?


----------



## Shwego__ (Jan 13, 2005)

i dont know if this helps but i had splinter cell 2 on xbox and the first few levels didnt have thermal vision but it came after that. maybe that level isnt supposed to have thermal? is there any other way of getting past it without thermal?


----------

